# Bristol Venezuela Solidarity Meeting



## JoePolitix (Dec 4, 2005)

Bristol Venezuela Solidarity Campaign

Please come along to our next meeting on:
WEDNESDAY 7TH DECEMBER, 7-9 PM
at CEED, Ujima House, 97-107 Wilder Street, St Paul's, Bristol.
FFI:  Email:  karenbell50@hotmail.com
Tel: 0117 9699088

This group aims to:

•	Build links with trade union, social movement and political organisations in Venezuela

•	Engage in solidarity activities with these groups

•	Counteract misrepresentation and distorted reporting on the situation 
in Venezuela

•	Support the right of the Venezuelan people to determine their own 
future, free from external intervention

We presently intend to link with, and support, all three national 
solidarity groups in the UK – Venezuela Information Centre, Hands Off Venezuela and Venezuela Solidarity UK

We intend to be a broad based group and develop actions and strategies 
as required.

Please pass this on to anyone you think may be interested.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 4, 2005)

were you at the last one? i may have met you in the pub afterwards...


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 5, 2005)

This isn't a campaign I'm directly involved in, but it is worth supporting. Venezuela may not be the socialist / anarchist utopia many of us want (and will often seemingly only support if that's what's on offer), but it is a clearly a very redistributionist government, with deep grass roots support, which the U.S dearly wishes to overthrow. Please don't allow the US to do get away with doing this! The US can only easily get away with staging a coup in Venezuela if it remains broadly invisible to the international community.

Karen is not well! Help her out!

If truth be told Bristols activist community is held together by a couple of dozen committed people, and it's people like those here on Urban75 who are most likely to help out and support those often over-stretched individuals.

Please, please give us more support.

Please.

Please.

Please.


----------



## JoePolitix (Dec 5, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Please, please give us more support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2005)

the man with the phantom email!


----------



## JoePolitix (Dec 6, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> the man with the phantom email!



Oh no, not "Etle@hypocracy.org"?!!!


----------

